# Easy way to get burdock out of mane???



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Our pasture is loaded with burdock and our two horses manes are always loaded in it! Is there any tricks to getting out easier?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems to me we soaked them to soften.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Patience, some sort of oil, I keep gallons of cheap baby oil around, every time it's on sale I stock up.

Soak everything down then, especially for manes grab the burdock and loosen the hair above it. I know conventional wisdom says work bottom up, believe me I have been doing it top down since I read a tip on here and it is so much easier.

here you go, some burrs we have fought


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/battle-burrs-99124/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/battling-burrs-again-288810/


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate burdock and spent many hours chopping it down in the pasture. Is there any way you could get a mower or bush hog to trim the pasture? Stop the problem where it starts, then you don't have to be continually pulling burrs. I used a pair of hand trimmers, or a weed wacker if they are just starting to grow, but if there is a lot that could be a big job.
For the burrs in the mane, baby oil or show sheen is good. Once the burrs are out, oil or show sheen every few days to help prevent them sticking in the mane and tail


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the tips everyone! And dad is going to borrow the towns giant mower some time soon here and go through the pasture in hopes of helping to get rid of the stuff! It's awful stuff, gave Lady a good brushing today and got all the burdock out of her mane and tail again and then went back out a couple hours later to check on them and she's absolutely covered in it again lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You need to go out and either dig or spray the plant when it starts to grow.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have an easy option but you might not like it......roach the mane off. Tail bag the tail. Get the crap out of the pasture. (I know its easier said than done) by mowing and keeping pasture mowed will keep the weed from going to seed and or spraying the crap to kill it, or hand dig them up. ugh I know. 

Beleive it or not WD 40 does a pretty good job in a pinch to remove the suckers but be sure to wash the mane out completely after its use. Cowboy Majic detangler helps to make it easier to get the crap out and of course baby oil.


----------

